# Tranny swap: non-locking to locking



## WildHare (Aug 17, 2005)

Okay, here comes a :newbie: question: 

What does it take to convert a 1992 Nissan Maxima SE manual tranny w/o locking differential to a transmission with the locking differential? 

I can't seem to find this on the forums. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place? 

TIA!

-Dan


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

remove non-locking tranny and axles.

install locking tranny. use VLSD axles.

enjoy.


----------



## WildHare (Aug 17, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> remove non-locking tranny and axles.
> 
> install locking tranny. use VLSD axles.
> 
> enjoy.


This is exactly what I wanted to know. diddn't know if I had to swap out anything outside of the halfshafts. 

So, what IS different about the VLSD axles? 

-Dan


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the VLSD axle is longer on the driver side, as the axle attaches to the diff in two places.. on the first spline inside the tranny (just like the non VLSD), it connects to the diff itself. on the splines farther inside (at the end of the axle), those splines connect to the viscous coupling. it's attached inside the diff to the other side, and the viscous coupling is between the left axle and the right diff output..

it's hard to explain, but once you see how it works, it makes a lot of sense.


----------

